# Scared of the Pool



## Richardv1224 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,

My German Shepherd Rex had a bad incident when he was a few months old and now is terrified of the pool or a large body of water. The thing is, he loves to play with water from a hose or a small puddle left by the sprinklers. I know he would love the pool, but I have no idea how to get him to go in.

I have tried to put on a leash and walk him just on the steps, but he does EVERYTHING he can to not even go there. He will go dead weight on you and pull back as hard as he can until I give in to his demands because I am scared of choking him.

I am thinking about picking him up when he is unsuspecting and walk into the pool (which will be no easy task with a 100 lb shepherd), but I want to hear what you guys think.

By the way, I have bought kiddie pools and filled it with an inch of water, but he still wont go in.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Plan a trip to the waterfalls, streams or the sort where water runs fast. Sure, you will find small pools. Go into the water yourself first. Your dog may not follow you, but he will get right impression. Longer you stay there - more familiar he will become with the situation. Play ball with him, but never force him into water first time, second-third time you may pull him after yourself. I used prone collar (it was the only reason I use it - to cure mild phobias) before for quick training, but it is not necessary if you plan a picnic - your dog finally will follow you into the water. Just ... Isn't it a bit too late? Your dog can get a cold.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

This will probably be a very unpopular method, but I did it...I waited until my male was at the side of the pool, and kinda nudged him in (ok, I pushed him). I jumped in right after, and he was just sort of paddling in circles and I think was starting to panic. I put my arms under him to hold his weight and slowly carried him over to the steps so he could see how to get out. A few minutes later he jumped back in, and from there he turned into an addict...his favorite thing in the world is the pool...probably a lot better ways to do this, but I said what the heck and tried...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You could invite some water loving dogs over, and he might join them if he sees them swimming.
Or you could do what I did, when my dog was terrified of the pool: put him on a harness and a long lead, get in, and have somebody push him in toward you. Do not do what I did, ie, not get out of his way and get clawed all over 

After he swims around a little, guide him to the stairs and let him get out. Don't force him to stay in long. Let him get out and think about it.

Do this for a couple of days, then add his favorite toy. Have people he loves be in the pool, throwing his favorite toy around in the water. Then, cheer him on like crazy, and ask him to go get the ball.
It can be done without coddling and with lots of enthusiasm.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl had three baths in the kitchen sink before she was nine weeks old. Don't ask, it was messy.

Anyway it helped later in the year when I bought her a kiddie pool for both of us to enjoy. 

She was hesitant at first but eventually got in with a little coaxing and a bit of pulling. Now I can't get her out of the pool.


----------



## Richardv1224 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers. Found a lot of them funny, but worth a shot. As for catching a cold, being in Los Angeles, the average right now is mid 70's, but we usually have small bursts of heat waves even in the winter. Will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

We started with the kiddie pool. I interrupted a game of fetch, scooped up all the balls and and threw them in the pool. Then I stepped into the pool, swished them around in circles and said "Get the ball! Get the ball!" Excitedly. Jack had to step first one foot then the next in the pool to catch one so we could go back to fetch! About an hour later, he was eagerly taking breaks from the heat with a dip in his pool 

Then, we started working on the lake. I took the dogs to the boat launch every day and started by going in myself, having all kinda of obvious fun in the water without them. Called them to me and turned away and went in deeper, all the while calling "Come on, let's go! Let's go!" Day after day after day, and I was about ready to give up when lo and behold here they came, haha! Still, after several weeks they would only go in so far. Then last week, out of the blue, Jack realizes how shallow the lake is right now, gets a wild hair, and goes charging and galloping about 30 yards out. It was awesome to watch. He was crazy excited and proud of himself. Ran up the launch, around the lawn, out onto the pier, back out into the lake, lather rinse repeat, and I was doubled up with laughter at his antics. He will be jumping off that pier if the lake ever recovers enough from summer for it not to be a ten foot drop, I have no doubt... I've seen it in his eyes as he circles and hovers at the edge 

So, what has worked for me has been lots of patience, baby steps, and enthusiasm 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We got a doggy life Jacket for Riley. It gave him the confidence to not be scared in the water. When he was swimming well with the life jacket we encouraged him in without it. 

The new puppy just loves water. He goes in on his own even after falling in the pool about five times. He now knows how to get out.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gunnar loves the water..Lakes, beach, kiddie pools, puddles. but he wont go in the pool. Well he goes in when he gets crazy eyes for his wubba. he will fall right in and climb right back out. and never manages to get his head wet. (talent i tell ya!) He have tried taking him in and holding him but he just wants out. he is a silly boy for sure! So stange how he loves water put hates the pool!


----------

